# Music Stores in Lethbridge.



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

If there's anybody here familiar with Lethbridge, what kind of music stores are there?

Last time I was there I stopped in at a small L&M and another that was int he basement of a pawn shop/second hand store.
I know about them.

Anything else to check out in case I have time next time I'm in Lethbridge?

Thanks,


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

When I was in Lethbridge last year I went looking and couldn't find any except for the pawn shop...which had nothing of interest to me.


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

Lucky Star Vintage on 6th. Mike has some absolutely fantastic stuff, one of the best stores in Alberta, possibly W. Canada, if you're into vintage. Mike and his sidekick Tom are incredibly nice guys.

http://forum.gibson.com/index.php?/topic/82797-lucky-star-guitars/


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Might just have to stop off there the next time I'm in that area.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

WCGill said:


> Lucky Star Vintage on 6th. Mike has some absolutely fantastic stuff, one of the best stores in Alberta, possibly W. Canada, if you're into vintage. Mike and his sidekick Tom are incredibly nice guys.
> 
> http://forum.gibson.com/index.php?/topic/82797-lucky-star-guitars/


Cool, I'll have to check it out next time I get down that way.

Last time was 3 or 4 years ago--and I think I was down that way, but didn't notice the place--however I didn't have my own vehicle.
Hopefully next time I will.

I don't mind popping into other L&Ms, but I like checking out different places as well.

Thanks.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I forgot to update this-- I did stop by there last fall/winter--kind of had both types of weather.

Wish I'd known about it on my previous trips--lots of cool stuff.
Played on old Rickenbacker lap steel, and old GIbson mandolin, and some cool old guitars too--all of which were handed to me, even though I wasn't buying then.

But if I get the cash to be able to buy some vintage stuff like that--I know one place to check out.


----------



## sandcut (12 mo ago)

Electraglide said:


> When I was in Lethbridge last year I went looking and couldn't find any except for the pawn shop...which had nothing of interest to me.


better look harder, there in long & McQuade for starters.


----------

